# I want a snuggle



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I had always imagined snuggling up to my lovely puppy on the sofa, especially on cold evenings when I could do with a foot warmer. Why does barney prefer to sleep in the hall where it is at least 10 degrees colder. He parks himself across the back door or on the cold ceramic tiles. I do appreciate him acting as a draught excluder but I would rather have him upstairs with me. Like all poos he follows me everywhere but won't sit next to me, he's such a fidget.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

awww cute little Barney Molly isn't much of a cuddler either unless she is very tired. At night she will snuggle up in my neck before she goes into her crate. I am not sure if it's because she loves me or if it's because she doesn't want to go in the crate Either way I love it she curls her head right around my neck!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Hmmm maybe he's going through adolescence? Was he cuddly before? Sounds like he's quite literally just 'chilling' on the cool floor, maybe he's hot? X

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm currently pinned down by my two. Some evenings I have to take myself to bed to get some stretching out space! Yes the cuddles are fab, I wouldn't change them but I do find myself scared to move in case I bother them  I can't sit down without a poo or two on my lap!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is always on my feet if she isn't in her bed...I feel guilty if I move but I need to She is such a slipper or a foot warmer


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Maybe you need number two 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Nope. No way would I be allowed to have another poo!

Yes, I do think he's hot yogi bear - he does still have a long coat. Maybe I need to get him cut sooner and he might start feeling the cold and will come and cuddle up for warmth then.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami and Carley are not snugglers either. Wahhhhh! I LOVE to snuggle! (Unless I have some food or a cup of coffee!!) Then Sami is behind me on the couch with his head on my shoulder hopeing for a snort of coffee!! lol Carley will snuggle with Freddy, but not me.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake gets really hot too even cut short.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sometimes I make my poos come and cuddle with me. They seem to tolerate it for a bit then back to doing their thing. They sure do like to be all on top of me when they want something though. Sometimes, they will nap by me but they like to stretch out when they sleep either in their beds or on the other couch.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger will sit and snuggle with ether my wife or me in the late morning when we take our naps in our lazy-boys .she will lay there till i think she gets to hot and then jump down and lay in the hallway .and then she will lay and cover your feet the rest of the time.but since i could not walk before and was sleeping in my chair cause i could not lay flat in bed and that was her night time bed i have problems now ..i am now sleeping in my bed (and it feels wonderful to sleep in a bed),and so is ginger ,she thinks i slept in her bed so now she can sleep in mine.and I'm stuck with her there cause she won't get out .it is kind of nice hee hee..but i do think they are all different and go through different stages of there life .and maybe a little treat would help ..can't hurt


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This may be the one advantage of a poodle style coat. Not only does he like to wear clothes but Rufus is the biggest cuddle bug. The minute we sit he is on our laps, in fact he insists on it. On the couch he'll nap on top of us and on the bed snuggled up as close as he can get. It makes waiting rooms easy because he just hops up and sits patiently. I am not complaining.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

:hurt:

I'm so jealous Fairlie.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RangerC said:


> :hurt:
> 
> I'm so jealous Fairlie.


I know how you feel, having said that Dudley is too big to be a lap dog and is not allowed on the sofa anyway so cuddle time would be limited, I kneel on the floor with him and he will put his front legs on me and kiss me and put his head on my shoulder or bury it my chest (could say my ample bosom if I had any!), when we are in the lounge in the evenings he is usually laying by one of us (usually me) but if he stays in the hall or kitchen we do feel quite upset by it!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I bought a sofa too long really for the room thinking I could stretch out on it and have room for Bette. Doesn't happen. Bette usually takes the one end of the sofa, my cats (3) plop in the middle, and I have a little room at the other end. Bette occasionally walks through the cats (stepping on each when she's in good form) stands on me and gives me a kiss. Usually when she wants something, though.
So, I don't get cuddles much, either, but she makes up for it in other ways.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> I bought a sofa too long really for the room thinking I could stretch out on it and have room for Bette. Doesn't happen. Bette usually takes the one end of the sofa, my cats (3) plop in the middle, and I have a little room at the other end. Bette occasionally walks through the cats (stepping on each when she's in good form) stands on me and gives me a kiss. Usually when she wants something, though.
> So, I don't get cuddles much, either, but she makes up for it in other ways.


Sweet little bette - her little antics always make me giggle - I hope the 3 cats are tolerant x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I know what you mean about barney - my 2 will snuggle, but Ralph quite often gets off to lay on the hardwood floor or cool hall tiles.
As a puppy ralph always cuddled me - then he preferred OH - that's why I got ruby..... So I had one to cuddle (haha)
If ruby ever goes on to the other couch with OH - I say right that's it - I need another puppy!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> I know how you feel, having said that Dudley is too big to be a lap dog and is not allowed on the sofa anyway so cuddle time would be limited, I kneel on the floor with him and he will put his front legs on me and kiss me and put his head on my shoulder or bury it my chest (could say my ample bosom if I had any!), when we are in the lounge in the evenings he is usually laying by one of us (usually me) but if he stays in the hall or kitchen we do feel quite upset by it!


Barney is only allowed on the sofa if invited. He knows that if I put a blanket down I'm going to ask him to come up. He jumps up, scratches about a bit and is then off.

He is very affectionate in other ways though and although he doesn't cry when I go out, he does cry when I get back! Sometimes if I've only been gone half an hour, he greets me like it's been all day.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RangerC said:


> Barney is only allowed on the sofa if invited. He knows that if I put a blanket down I'm going to ask him to come up. He jumps up, scratches about a bit and is then off.
> 
> He is very affectionate in other ways though and although he doesn't cry when I go out, he does cry when I get back! Sometimes if I've only been gone half an hour, he greets me like it's been all day.


If I'm going Putin the morning, get to the car as I've forgot a school bag or lunch bag etc... R&R do the same - I've not even been out of sight - makes me feel guilty!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Putin?

Been at the wine/shandy again?

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The greeting thing reminds me of the old joke...

How can you tell who loves you more, your wife or your dog?

Lock both of them in the boot of your car for an hour and see who greets you more warmly when you let them out!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RangerC said:


> Putin?
> 
> Been at the wine/shandy again?
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Haha aren't I always!
Putin - that should of said "out in"


----------

